# wonderful archaic french , english ,remanic, deutsch language like it alot



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I loved French chanson for one things ,old renaissance pateois ,old french, and Rabelais writhing interesting, sound poetic , in format , i swear almost.. for mother of lord.

Anyway i wonder if this pateois of of english old french old german still exist on this planet or is understud by scholars and musicians at least , probably, Can someone show me ye olde englishe be me guest, what does avalonian language look like before shakespears of fame.

Germans what german look like in says years 1000, can we have a glimpse of pateois of olde german olde dutch(this most be sweet) i love well song dutch language Jacob obrecht chansons (hmm hmm tasty for thee ears).

Olde scottish , olde gaellic whit world that are like 4 or 5 consone no voyal , ishe!!! that seem imprononcable.
But so cool, language is an interresting fields , but i like thee european language for now, what about old italian= latin or not, what about old occitan language.

Tell me folk as some ration and sane i feed on knowledge nt fake , but legit stuff, if we have some proof that holds and connect dots than shall be.

Therefore and foremost i like old language of european ars antiqua ars nova , renaissance, rich and so darn amazing to hear.Than i says to defend archaic olde english than shawll i says perhaps we butcher are language all of us by the time and our ancestor spoke true legit whatever think finland old language i have a cd of musica gregoriana and seccular of year 1000 finland , medieval finns that cool, awesome sleeve on ondine label. 2 cds

Do you like archaic (your language) who can do just this, spoke to me in a pre shakespearian pateois of english , if i would understand, scholars out there, what about old french seem very poetic and ear candy, this is what i get and deutsch language is mighty sound very musical well sung, vive le Benelux et la hollande= Hail benelux and Holland for there polyphonic achievement trought school of burgundy, la Bourguonde = gourgogne bref= whatever Burgundy or Bourguonde same things, love you folk i let my best weapon be my wisdom my knowledge my salvation, i will still beleive , mensa menber that are beleiver as well should manifested i invite you guys friendly and humble, im not brainiac or am i, whit all modesty scorring 125 since i did too test one for adult one for teenager
thus said deprofundis is and most be a mere 125 i.q shame on me i can't be part of Mensa
But a brain you can harness it trought elemental stuff like foods pills Krill oil pill, these are what dolphins eat the most and dolphins are supposed to be smart let says i.e, than there is weatgrass to clean out your metabolic and accumulation of toxine like heavy metal in organism.
I know all this trought research and Shitake mushroom marined are fabuleous and very good for the healt a strong anti oxyde for orgnism and benevolant for scaring cicatrisation sutch healt benefit, garlic sauce and garlic is good for the body, but enought whit this parenthesis obsolete but i had to informed yah, and oh eat red salmon often this stuff amazing for organism , we pre christian and christian where fisher first fish was our first diet, than we started to eat meat, ockay i will be clear whit you guys meat, the less , fish thee most, , meat heavy on the stomac and process food, the less see!

Have a nice day, take good care it's thee holiday season month whatever guys cheers!! from deprofundis from the utter depth of heaven of heavens of the world of world, o thee universe of all universe.Brave near years a head 2019 for all .

:tiphat:


----------

